# elecsol or gel



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi i need 2 new leisure batterys and im limited to 200mm height length is fine width is fine .ive looked and elecsol and gel and im wondering whats best for me i stay off hook as much as i can any thoughts tude


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Elecsol have the advantage of being less than 200mm high (110Ah). I have had two for just over 2 years and I'm happy with them. They are a lot cheaper than gel, but still more expensive than standard lead-acid. However, I did not find any L-A that were low enough to fit.

If you go for Elecsol, make sure your charger is set for lead-acid, not gel (assuming that it has a switch-able setting).

Philip


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think you will find that most people on here recommend the wet flooded lead acid type as they are cheaper and charge up quicker that gel.
A lot have Elecsol but equally a lot do not like them due not believing their claims(power) and the warranty issues.

The Powermax range of FLA look to be good.

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

coppo said:


> The Powermax range of FLA look to be good.
> 
> Paul.


True, but their leisure battery range are all more than 200 mm high.

Philip


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JeanLuc said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > The Powermax range of FLA look to be good.
> ...


Yes, thats a problem i agree. i extended the height of mine to take taller batteries although appreciate this is not possiblefor everyone.

Paul.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I got mine through this co on fleabay called cabatteriesdirectltd


I can't see that they have any at the moment.

However if you type into google low height leisure batteries you might see a few other companies.

I bought 2 x 120ah for a total of £150

Ian


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a vehicle similar to yours and have been researching the very same topic. My initial findings were taking me towards a pair of Elecsol 100's. I believed the battery box was slightly to small to take a pair of 110's. 

100 AH Size 278x175x190 weight 19.6kg each 

110AH Size 353x175x190 weight 25.2kg each 



Trevor


----------

